# Just for a larf



## dozisthebeast (Aug 30, 2020)

Damn I havent posted in a min! Hope everyone is doing well in these fucking insane times! Any ways, am I the only one who gets like, a kid at Christmas excited to finish up a nice 10cc bottle, cause now I get to start using something new!? As I was thinking this to myself this morning and stabbing my outer right quad, I was like, damn, I really have no one I can say this too that could relate lol, so here I am sharing it with you all!


----------

